# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wewerinke (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wewerinke

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk de Buitenhof, Amsterdam

Adres: Eerste Oosterparkstraat 279, Amsterdam

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkbuitenhof.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wewerinke*

----------

